# Videos of my ex...



## Shannon Alexander (Sep 14, 2012)

Not that I'm going to post any of them, but still it has been nearly a year and a half yet nothing seems to get me off as quickly as watching her what she did best to me...


I can only imagine that it is a psychological thing that links it to my memories of the actual events...


----------



## Saldaw (Sep 14, 2012)

post them or gtfo


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 14, 2012)

This is the fucking most mis-leading thread ever.

PICS OR GTFO lol


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 14, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> Not that I'm going to post any of them, but still it has been nearly a year and a half yet nothing seems to get me off as quickly as watching her what she did best to me...


Shove soup cans up your ass?


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 14, 2012)

Awww! What a tease. At least post some still pics  I know what you mean, though. My ex made a bunch of sex vids of us and her stripping that were on an old desktop PC. One day while visiting her house to pick up our kid, I saw the desktop box. The next time over I brought some tools and popped out the hard drive to recover the videos, and I guess she never found out because I've never heard anything. Unlike your stingy ass, I'll share some cheesecake


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2012)

And that is why I am never letting anyone take my picture ever again. cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 14, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> And that is why I am never letting anyone take my picture ever again. cn


Too late!


----------



## smok3h (Sep 14, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> View attachment 2334435


Is that a chair with a mirror for a back rest?! 

Seems dangerous.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 14, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Is that a chair with a mirror for a back rest?!
> 
> Seems dangerous.


Believe me, she _was _dangerous...


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 14, 2012)

Is the chair empty or was Obama getting a lap dance?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> Is the chair empty or was Obama getting a lap dance?


He did promise transparency ... oops wrong subforum. cn


----------



## Trolling (Sep 14, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Awww! What a tease. At least post some still pics  I know what you mean, though. My ex made a bunch of sex vids of us and her stripping that were on an old desktop PC. One day while visiting her house to pick up our kid, I saw the desktop box. The next time over I brought some tools and popped out the hard drive to recover the videos, and I guess she never found out because I've never heard anything. Unlike your stingy ass, I'll share some cheesecake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The green panties are a few sizes too big, other than that....not bad.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 15, 2012)

Trolling said:


> The green panties are a few sizes too big, other than that....not bad.


LOL! Must have been laundry day. They never stayed on long, anyway


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 15, 2012)

Tyler, you can stay. Shannon, GTFO!


----------



## HTP (Sep 16, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ............................


----------



## guy incognito (Sep 16, 2012)

I have no video's of my ex, but I think about her often. It's crazy, I didn't like her that much when we were together and would often think of her younger hotter sister to get off even while we were doing it. Now that she is gone I think about her all the time. I'm sure if I moved on to another girl I would have much fonder memories of my current gf too. Crazy how that works. Scumbag brain.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Sep 16, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> And that is why I am never letting anyone take my picture ever again. cn


dont worry i saved them. 


youre NASTY!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2012)

Aw c'mon. Bearback and doggy style are so-ooo mainstream now. cn


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Sep 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Tyler, you can stay. Shannon, GTFO!


I don't have any pictures that would be appropriate for these forums... I'm sorry...


----------



## assyrix (Sep 26, 2012)

watching ordinary ex-GF homevids is so mainstream. try some hidden cam of her doing it with some other guy(s)...highly recommended


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 27, 2012)

assyrix said:


> watching ordinary ex-GF homevids is so mainstream. try some hidden cam of her doing it with some other guy(s)...highly recommended


Dang, so toss up your girls number lol..

Today I had a little fun with my first milf lol. And it was like a classic porno scenario. I was sent there to do a little concrete thing for her hot tub. And she kept giving me "the look" and I knew it was on haha. 

Why the fuck am I telling y'all this? Oh yeah, cuz you guys are cool and I'm highly high..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Dang, so toss up your girls number lol..
> 
> Today I had a little fun with my first milf lol. And it was like a classic porno scenario. I was sent there to do a little concrete thing for her hot tub. And she kept giving me "the look" and I knew it was on haha.
> 
> Why the fuck am I telling y'all this? Oh yeah, cuz you guys are cool and I'm highly high..


Go on.............


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 27, 2012)

You didn't did u? Come on, spill the beans....


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 27, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Dang, so toss up your girls number lol..
> 
> Today I had a little fun with my first milf lol. And it was like a classic porno scenario. I was sent there to do a little concrete thing for her hot tub. And she kept giving me "the look" and I knew it was on haha.
> 
> Why the fuck am I telling y'all this? Oh yeah, cuz you guys are cool and I'm highly high..


You're not seriously going to stop there, I want the unabridged Penthouse story. C'mon, Hep!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Dang, so toss up your girls number lol..
> 
> Today I had a little fun with my first milf lol. And it was like a classic porno scenario. I was sent there to do a little concrete thing for her hot tub. And she kept giving me "the look" and I knew it was on haha.
> 
> Why the fuck am I telling y'all this? Oh yeah, cuz you guys are cool and I'm highly high..



Where you at motherfucka!? Spill the beans, I need something to fap to! 

hahah!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 27, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> You're not seriously going to stop there, I want the unabridged Penthouse story. C'mon, Hep!


Calm down guys lol.. So yeah I was out there doing my nonsense and she (in a tank top and tight shorts) came out and pulled up a chair right next to me.. We small talked blah blah you know making each other laugh and whatnot. Then she gave me a compliment, "you're a cutie, how old are you?" (Shut up haha). I answered her and told her she was very cute looking and complimented her more.. She told me to come inside for a cup of water and we went. I took a seat at the table while she grabbed a glass of water. So there we are at the table small talking and our legs rub together. Haha, like middle school footsies. And well, we kinda just shattered the ice and we both oficially knew it was on. We started kissing and taking off shirts and bras (hers not mine.. I keep mine on ), she led me to the sofa and kissed me going down my body while she got down on her knees and gave me head. I got to have a nice view of her ass as she was bending over doing the deed. We did more kissing and you know titty sucking lol. And then she told me to lay down and she pretty much sat on my face haha.. So yeah, I dove in tongue first and I made her buck. Haven't laid the pipe down yet but she has my number.. Maybe I found a potential suga momma hahahaa.. She did have a really kickass backyard. 

EDIT: I know it's a pretty lame story but that's all that happened haha. I'd be lying if I said we tried positions I never even heard of after she came out in a maid costume dusting my balls or some shit.. But that would have been awesome.. You know what? Tyler, go ahead and believe she came out in a maid costume if it helps you lol.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 27, 2012)

Lmfao!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 27, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lmfao!!!!!!!!!


What about you lahada, would you ever do the pool boy (giving you a pool in this scenario)? lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 27, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> What about you lahada, would you ever do the pool boy (giving you a pool in this scenario)? lol


You little tease!! I'd love to but I fear I'm not old enough for you by the looks of it!! X


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Sep 27, 2012)

Heph you pimp motherfucker you...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 27, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Calm down guys lol.. So yeah I was out there doing my nonsense and she (in a tank top and tight shorts) came out and pulled up a chair right next to me.. We small talked blah blah you know making each other laugh and whatnot. Then she gave me a compliment, "you're a cutie, how old are you?" (Shut up haha). I answered her and told her she was very cute looking and complimented her more.. She told me to come inside for a cup of water and we went. I took a seat at the table while she grabbed a glass of water. So there we are at the table small talking and our legs rub together. Haha, like middle school footsies. And well, we kinda just shattered the ice and we both oficially knew it was on. We started kissing and taking off shirts and bras (hers not mine.. I keep mine on ), she led me to the sofa and kissed me going down my body while she got down on her knees and gave me head. I got to have a nice view of her ass as she was bending over doing the deed. We did more kissing and you know titty sucking lol. And then she told me to lay down and she pretty much sat on my face haha.. So yeah, I dove in tongue first and I made her buck. Haven't laid the pipe down yet but she has my number.. Maybe I found a potential suga momma hahahaa.. She did have a really kickass backyard.
> 
> EDIT: I know it's a pretty lame story but that's all that happened haha. I'd be lying if I said we tried positions I never even heard of after she came out in a maid costume dusting my balls or some shit.. But that would have been awesome.. You know what? Tyler, go ahead and believe she came out in a maid costume if it helps you lol.


Nice! I hope you got to bust a nut with the head, if not you'd probably have pretty serious blue balls  Sounds like you got her off, or she would have jumped on your dick. I've heard of adults making out or doing oral without fucking, but strangely that's never happened to me. If some girl puts my dick in her mouth, it's definitely hittin' the pussy next. Can't wait for the next chapter, I think she may need a little more work on her hot tub soon. Milfs rock...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 27, 2012)

But do they take their dentures out first!!?? Lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 27, 2012)

I gotta find me a fuckin' milf, damn!

Bravo, bud! 

I thought you had a little ol' lady, you do that under cover or what? lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 27, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You little tease!! I'd love to but I fear I'm not old enough for you by the looks of it!! X


lol... She's a milf not a 70 year old gilf ...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 27, 2012)

Lmfao now. I'll come back when I've got a couple of kids !!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 27, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I gotta find me a fuckin' milf, damn!
> 
> Bravo, bud!
> 
> I thought you had a little ol' lady, you do that under cover or what? lol


That's one of the best thing about having a kid, you have exposure to so many milfs at school functions, play dates, birthday parties, etc.. I've had a few milfs over the years as a direct result from these events, and it was SO easy. It seems they're at the age where they just know what they want, and have no problem letting you know. Plus, they've been very discreet, no real expectations of a serious relationship, and they know what they're doing. Right, Hep?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 27, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lmfao now. I'll come back when I've got a couple of kids !!!


Oh I see what you mean now haha. I'm not sure if she has any kids (not that _that_ matters, I'd still go down on their mom in their living room lol).

Alright, well maybe your not a milf, but you can be a cougar..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 27, 2012)

All the fun with none of the crazy. Sign me the fuck up! 

I too enjoy the assertiveness, women in their 30's don't play games, and being in my mid 20's it must be like throwing a T-bone to the lions! lmao


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 27, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> That's one of the best thing about having a kid, you have exposure to so many milfs at school functions, play dates, birthday parties, etc.. I've had a few milfs over the years as a direct result from these events, and it was SO easy. It seems they're at the age where they just know what they want, and have no problem letting you know. Plus, they've been very discreet, no real expectations of a serious relationship, and they know what they're doing. Right, Hep?


Dude, awesome position you're in.. I need to get me one of those kid things later on . Pull out my baby card on the hot moms. 

Hell yeah they know what they want, which makes them so much more hot. They're assertive in a way that's not dominating. Pretty much they straight out ask you if you want to fuck but they do it in such an awesome playful way.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 27, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Oh I see what you mean now haha. I'm not sure if she has any kids (not that _that_ matters, I'd still go down on their mom in their living room lol).
> 
> Alright, well maybe your not a milf, but you can be a cougar..
> View attachment 2351787




For me to be ur cougar you'd have to be a schoolboy or teenage.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 27, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> For me to be ur cougar you'd have to be a schoolboy or teenage.


Lahada, I believe you have my age mistaken for somebody else lol. I'm 18, so yeah, you could be my cougar  

lol.. school boy


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh, and sorry for thread jacking shannon.. Here's your thread back lol.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 27, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Lahada, I believe you have my age mistaken for somebody else lol. I'm 18, so yeah, you could be my cougar
> 
> lol.. school boy


In that case................. 





You can call me Mummy!!! 

(sorry Shannon)


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Sep 27, 2012)

No worries Heph... It's paddie that was threatening a thread jacking in here...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 27, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> No worries Heph... It's paddie that was threatening a thread jacking in here...


So where's that video of your ex..?


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Sep 27, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So where's that video of your ex..?


In my private collection... Where it is going to stay... I have some degree of morals...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 27, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> In my private collection... Where it is going to stay... I have some degree of morals...


What would be immoral about strangers viewing it? Do you think it makes a difference because you've seen her naked before? Genuinely curious


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 27, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> In that case.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll go pick up a maid uniform!!

It comes equiped with a duster.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 27, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> In my private collection... Where it is going to stay... I have some degree of morals...


Sharing is caring...


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 27, 2012)

Sharing those vids privately with a friend may or may not be immoral, but uploading them to the net would certainly be irresponsible. Coming from someone who ran his own 'Personal Webcam' site for years, I think you would be surprised at how easily something like that can be stolen and put on a pay site. Normally an official looking take-down notice is enough to get it removed, but finding it in the first place can be near impossible. Luckily I had 'fans' that would alert me when they saw my material elsewhere, but since leaving that whole scene I am sure my material is out there somewhere making some unscrupulous site owner money.

A few years ago I even found someone using my pics and posing as me on an auction site and selling their boxers and socks as mine. (yes there are sites where young guys and girls can sell their under-clothes)

I have no regrets personally, but one thing is true... Once something gets uploaded to the net it is there forever. I think Shannon is smart not to share the files.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 27, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> Sharing those vids privately with a friend may or may not be immoral, but uploading them to the net would certainly be irresponsible. Coming from someone who ran his own 'Personal Webcam' site for years, I think you would be surprised at how easily something like that can be stolen and put on a pay site. Normally an official looking take-down notice is enough to get it removed, but finding it in the first place can be near impossible. Luckily I had 'fans' that would alert me when they saw my material elsewhere, but since leaving that whole scene I am sure my material is out there somewhere making some unscrupulous site owner money.
> 
> A few years ago I even found someone using my pics and posing as me on an auction site and selling their boxers and socks as mine. (yes there are sites where young guys and girls can sell their under-clothes)
> 
> I have no regrets personally, but one thing is true... Once something gets uploaded to the net it is there forever. I think Shannon is smart not to share the files.


I agree it would be irresponsible, especially without consent. I think I got hung up on the word 'immoral' he used. I'm still thinking about it..


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Sep 27, 2012)

When the videos were taken it was under an agreement to keep them private...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2012)

... and that clinches the morality aspect. cn


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 27, 2012)

As most are, but take a short stroll through the interwebs, how many of those self shot pics do you think were supposed to be kept private?

Not to offend you or her as I don't know either of you, but from that sort of reaction she sounds really naive for expecting that. I've sent pics to people with absolute knowledge that they could show up (and probably have) on the net some day. The key is to keep your face or any identifying marks out of the shot. 

Also brings up the whole point of "who really cares?", as in it's just nudity, why is it such a big deal to people? Someone see's my cock, OK.. they saw my cock.. I honestly probably wouldn't really care if my grandma saw my cock, she's seen plenty of cock, trust me.. shit like that just doesn't bother me, so it's hard for me to understand the opposite position and freak the hell out over it. It seems like that would just compound the problem. 

Alison Pill recently tweeted her tits by mistake, then tweeted &#8220;Yep. That picture happened. Ugh. My tech issues have now reached new heights, apparently. How a deletion turned into a tweet&#8230; Apologies.&#8221;, and the shit was over immediately. You probably didn't even hear about it. You freak out about it it makes international headlines, you accept it and the shit's gone in a week.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 27, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> When the videos were taken it was under an agreement to keep them private...


Respectable.. But still, show us them boobies! jk


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 27, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> ... and that clinches the morality aspect. cn


What if she cheats on you with your best friend?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 27, 2012)

lol.. I got more detailed messages, sooo come at me bro! 

Nah, but they weren't with a milf, just another horny girl my age. So no points for me  

On a positive note, we got each others numbers and she doesn't live far. So good things are in the future. 

*starts walking down cat walk* "my futures so bright I gotta wear shades" bwahahahaha


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Sep 27, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What if she cheats on you with your best friend?


2 wrongs don't make a right...

Why stoop down to such a low level..?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 27, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> 2 wrongs don't make a right...
> 
> Why stoop down to such a low level..?


99% of the time you're right..


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 27, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> Sharing those vids privately with a friend may or may not be immoral, but uploading them to the net would certainly be irresponsible. Coming from someone who ran his own 'Personal Webcam' site for years, I think you would be surprised at how easily something like that can be stolen and put on a pay site. Normally an official looking take-down notice is enough to get it removed, but finding it in the first place can be near impossible. Luckily I had 'fans' that would alert me when they saw my material elsewhere, but since leaving that whole scene I am sure my material is out there somewhere making some unscrupulous site owner money.
> 
> A few years ago I even found someone using my pics and posing as me on an auction site and selling their boxers and socks as mine. (yes there are sites where young guys and girls can sell their under-clothes)
> 
> I have no regrets personally, but one thing is true... Once something gets uploaded to the net it is there forever. I think Shannon is smart not to share the files.


I agree. I went through my vids to take some still shots that wouldn't identify her, which was difficult as there weren't may times her full face wasn't in the camera. I wouldn't upload the vids, I was hoping Shannon would take some still pics where neither of them are recognizable. I can't see anyone getting hurt that way, and we get to share some joy with our buddies. Like a great piece of art one can fap to 

P.S. that's really interesting about your former site, Heis. I almost wish you didn't grow so I could see it...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 28, 2012)

nonuggets said:


> see his ass and balls flapping against some chick? no thanks!


Oh! Is that what kind of site it was? The boxers and socks thing threw me off. What's the big deal? I had a good buddy who was a porn actor, and I watched some of his vids fucking hot chicks. I bet you watch dudes fuck chicks every day...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 28, 2012)

Depends really, can we ask the OP to show a pic of himself. Headshot will do at this point!


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 28, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> P.S. that's really interesting about your former site, Heis. I almost wish you didn't grow so I could see it...


lol, well Tyler you'd need $40 and a time machine.  

I was referring to a different site with the boxers and socks stuff, my site was a typical webcam money=skin type site. No other players involved. This was way before xtube or jascams or even stickam, when webcams were still very much a novelty. The site was not much more than a myspace-style page with a webcam and 'members area'. I kept things passive; I rarely 'put on a show'. I got paid pretty decent money to sleep on cam, shower on cam, play video games in my boxers, ect. Masturbation was incidental rather than a performance. Not something I am proud or ashamed of, just one of the dumb things I did when I was younger. Heisenberg was once a real human boy.

The auction site was naughtybids. It's still up an running if anyone wants to sell their shoes. Athletic high tops go for about $120 used if you have nice feet, the more worn they are the better. I didn't pay for my own shoes for years. I'd just buy an $80 pair and wear them a while and then sell them for a profit. Socks can go for $20 pair. Boxers can fetch $50-100. All legal if you don't mind the thought of strangers smelling your clothes. Didn't bother me at all, but eventually it got old, boring. No challenge to it, plus I got old and fat.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 28, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> lol, well Tyler you'd need $40 and a time machine.
> 
> I was referring to a different site with the boxers and socks stuff, my site was a typical webcam money=skin type site. No other players involved. This was way before xtube or jascams or even stickam, when webcams were still very much a novelty. The site was not much more than a myspace-style page with a webcam and 'members area'. I kept things passive; I rarely 'put on a show'. I got paid pretty decent money to sleep on cam, shower on cam, play video games in my boxers, ect. Masturbation was incidental rather than a performance. Not something I am proud or ashamed of, just one of the dumb things I did when I was younger. Heisenberg was once a real human boy.
> 
> The auction site was naughtybids. It's still up an running if anyone wants to sell their shoes. Athletic high tops go for about $120 used if you have nice feet, the more worn they are the better. I didn't pay for my own shoes for years. I'd just buy an $80 pair and wear them to death and then sell them for a profit. Socks can go for $20 pair. Boxers can fetch $50-100. All legal if you don't mind the thought of strangers smelling your clothes. Didn't bother me at all, but eventually it got old, boring. No challenge to it, plus I got old and fat.


Is that what the appeal is? The scent? Boggles my mind how someone could get off to that! To each his own I guess, I've got my own little quirks too so no judgment from me..

..whose heard of the cumbox (or better yet, cumboxers )? (not a quirk, just on that same mind boggling level)


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 28, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Is that what the appeal is? The scent? Boggles my mind how someone could get off to that! To each his own I guess, I've got my own little quirks too so no judgment from me..
> 
> ..whose heard of the cumbox (or better yet, cumboxers )? (not a quirk, just on that same mind boggling level)


I think scent was the motivator for many of the purchases, though I would sometimes get requests for the items to be laundered before shipping. Some people collect shoes. I could never detect an odor from the shoes or socks I sold yet I had repeat customers, so I dunno. There are some lonely types who covet a youthful lifestyle, and they want to own something that is a part of it. I have sold necklaces and hoodies and hats. What I wouldn't sell is one on one cam time, sperm, condoms, phone chats, or voice recordings, but I was asked many times. I figured if it was something id sell at a yard sale it was fair game.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 28, 2012)

People wanted to buy your sperm?

wat?!


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 28, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> People wanted to buy your sperm?
> 
> wat?!


People sometimes wanted peter tracks on the boxers. That's where I drew the line. I had visions of myself in court trying to explain why my DNA was found at a rape scene 3 states away.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 28, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> lol, well Tyler you'd need $40 and a time machine.
> 
> I was referring to a different site with the boxers and socks stuff, my site was a typical webcam money=skin type site. No other players involved. This was way before xtube or jascams or even stickam, when webcams were still very much a novelty. The site was not much more than a myspace-style page with a webcam and 'members area'. I kept things passive; I rarely 'put on a show'. I got paid pretty decent money to sleep on cam, shower on cam, play video games in my boxers, ect. Masturbation was incidental rather than a performance. Not something I am proud or ashamed of, just one of the dumb things I did when I was younger. Heisenberg was once a real human boy.
> 
> The auction site was naughtybids. It's still up an running if anyone wants to sell their shoes. Athletic high tops go for about $120 used if you have nice feet, the more worn they are the better. I didn't pay for my own shoes for years. I'd just buy an $80 pair and wear them a while and then sell them for a profit. Socks can go for $20 pair. Boxers can fetch $50-100. All legal if you don't mind the thought of strangers smelling your clothes. Didn't bother me at all, but eventually it got old, boring. No challenge to it, plus I got old and fat.


Wow! You had your own perverted Truman Show! You're an interesting dude, Heis. I was going to do laundry today, but maybe I should just sell it all as most of it stinks  I don't care if they smell my clothes, they can eat them for all I care. Reminds me of an old joke: Dude goes to the doctor for a check up, and the doctor says, 'okay, I'll need a urine sample, and stool sample and a semen sample'. The guys responds, 'I'm in a hurry doc, can I just leave my underwear?'


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 28, 2012)

I picture Heisenberg looking like this;


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 28, 2012)

lol heis.. That's pretty funny. You don't really have much to be ashamed about, it's the people buying your underwear that should be ashamed hahahaha.


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 28, 2012)

I think I found a few pics safe to share. From my very last Halloween show. I quit the scene shortly after this though I continued to sell personal items on naughtybids for a few years.












I'll admit, there was something exhilarating about jerking off while covered in fake blood. It made for some interesting porn pics. I've have always admired the blend of beauty and horror, and it was fun to create erotic material with that theme.

The only thing I am ashamed about is that I liked ICP back then.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 28, 2012)

^^ Like I said, you're an interesting dude...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 29, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> I think I found a few pics safe to share. From my very last Halloween show. I quit the scene shortly after this though I continued to sell personal items on naughtybids for a few years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot damn, is that Heis?! 

I used to like ICP too, some of their shit is hilarious! Chickin' huntin'!! The magnets shit ended it all single handedly! 

I gotta ask you though, did you get any kind of sexual gratification knowing people were getting off TO YOU? I always want to ask the chicks on /r/gonewild that.. That's gotta be pretty hot, right?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 29, 2012)

nonuggets said:


> you so wanna bang him...


i do!...........


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2012)

nonuggets said:


> you so wanna bang him...


Hadn't thought about it, but I think I'm starting to like _you_ a little now...


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 29, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Hot damn, is that Heis?!
> 
> I used to like ICP too, some of their shit is hilarious! Chickin' huntin'!! The magnets shit ended it all single handedly!
> 
> I gotta ask you though, did you get any kind of sexual gratification knowing people were getting off TO YOU? I always want to ask the chicks on /r/gonewild that.. That's gotta be pretty hot, right?


ICP lost me shortly before the magnets thing, around the time they dropped Mikey Clark as their beat producer. Shaggy's solo album was the only good thing to come of the last 10 years.

I was flattered by knowing people wanted to watch me, but not sexually aroused by it. I am the opposite; a voyeur, not an exhibitionist. I would much rather watch than participate in any sexual act. I feel rather indifferent about someone passively watching me masturbate. If someone likes to watch then that's fine, but it does nothing to help me get off. I did get satisfaction from the attention overall. People listened to my opinions, read my blog, listened to my radio shoutcast, ect. It fit my teenage narcissism, and it was nice to have the bills paid and get free fleshlights. I've tried all the fleshlight styles. People would pay for them just to watch me use them, and then of course i'd later sell them on NB for a couple hundred bucks.

In addition to member subscription sales, paypal donations, and clothing auctions there was also the affiliate revenue stream. If I placed a banner or some link to another porn site on my pages and someone clicked through and signed up, I would get anywhere from 10%-50% of the sales for life. The trick was to find which sites were trending and then to search for traffic that those sites hadn't reached yet.

I feel sorry for guys that do this now days through xtube and what not. By the time you pay xtube and then pay for the CC processing, you get to keep less than half of your revenue. That means mon-wed you are jerking off for the man.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 29, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice! I hope you got to bust a nut with the head, if not you'd probably have pretty serious blue balls  Sounds like you got her off, or she would have jumped on your dick. I've heard of adults making out or doing oral without fucking, but strangely that's never happened to me. If some girl puts my dick in her mouth, it's definitely hittin' the pussy next. Can't wait for the next chapter, I think she may need a little more work on her hot tub soon. Milfs rock...


Agreed. Head must always be followed by tail. It always leads to sex.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Sep 29, 2012)

ICP still put out some interesting songs... just gotta look past the fact that they are are ignorant white trash... which is apparent in so many of their older songs you can't seriously say that the Miracles song is the straw that broke the camels back...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 29, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> ICP lost me shortly before the magnets thing, around the time they dropped Mikey Clark as their beat producer. Shaggy's solo album was the only good thing to come of the last 10 years.
> 
> I was flattered by knowing people wanted to watch me, but not sexually aroused by it. I am the opposite; a voyeur, not an exhibitionist. I would much rather watch than participate in any sexual act. I feel rather indifferent about someone passively watching me masturbate. If someone likes to watch then that's fine, but it does nothing to help me get off. I did get satisfaction from the attention overall. People listened to my opinions, read my blog, listened to my radio shoutcast, ect. It fit my teenage narcissism, and it was nice to have the bills paid and get free fleshlights. I've tried all the fleshlight styles. People would pay for them just to watch me use them, and then of course i'd later sell them on NB for a couple hundred bucks.
> 
> ...



You are a goddamn marketing genius! Get paid to jack off, the fuck could be better than that, shit!


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 29, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> ICP still put out some interesting songs... just gotta look past the fact that they are are ignorant white trash... which is apparent in so many of their older songs you can't seriously say that the Miracles song is the straw that broke the camels back...


I always found them to be a bit hypocritical, always talking about getting treating like shit just because of who they are, but then they degrade women and shun faggots. All homophobic rappers puzzle me, because they are constantly telling other men they want their dick sucked or they can choke on their nuts. Still, I liked their beats and identified with their anger. Jus so happens around the time I grew out of my anger they started releasing sucky beats, so they got left behind. That's when I discovered bands like MSI and Dog Fashion Disco, much much better music. I still like some Blaze, Gordy, and a few Twiztid tracks, but I really can't stand Jay's voice anymore.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Sep 29, 2012)

I do have to agree that their beats mostly aren't as good as they used to be...

The Tempest is the last album of ICP's that I really like...


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 29, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You are a goddamn marketing genius! Get paid to jack off, the fuck could be better than that, shit!



It was a great situation that I tactfully took advantage of, but I did nothing really innovative or clever. Jerking off wasn't even the easiest part, I effectively got paid for nocturnal tumescence. I credit the experience for forcing me to learn HTML, Java, server side scripting, FTP, payment processing, marketing and search engine optimization. There actually was a good bit of work and maintenance involved when you consider those things. For example, if you want to place an auction and actually get good bids on your item, you have to construct an alluring advert. The pics must give away enough without giving away anything. The words must encourage the emotions the customer is feeling, infatuation (I want it) and justification (It's okay if I have it) and preoccupation (I must have it). You can't just say here is my pic and these are my boxers. Sell the sizzle, not the steak.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2012)

I see the thread has evolved considerably, but Pad's phrase "tweeted her tits" stuck with me. Sounds painful. I envision a motorboating accident ... cn


----------



## Professor Marijuana (Sep 29, 2012)

"Tweeted her tits" for some reason draws me back to music college, perhaps rod-toms 101. Of course that was the seventies and the drugs were free. Also, once one has worked with Pink Floyd such phrases never seem out of place, lol God I love growing, never know what you're going to learn


----------



## Dr Kynes (Oct 1, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> ICP lost me shortly before the magnets thing, around the time they dropped Mikey Clark as their beat producer. Shaggy's solo album was the only good thing to come of the last 10 years.
> 
> I was flattered by knowing people wanted to watch me, but not sexually aroused by it. I am the opposite; a voyeur, not an exhibitionist. I would much rather watch than participate in any sexual act. I feel rather indifferent about someone passively watching me masturbate. If someone likes to watch then that's fine, but it does nothing to help me get off. I did get satisfaction from the attention overall. People listened to my opinions, read my blog, listened to my radio shoutcast, ect. It fit my teenage narcissism, and it was nice to have the bills paid and get free fleshlights. I've tried all the fleshlight styles. People would pay for them just to watch me use them, and then of course i'd later sell them on NB for a couple hundred bucks.
> 
> ...


the man always wants more of our semen. i pay nearly 20% of my baby batter in taxes and im fed up with it!

NO EJACULATION WITHOUT COMPENSATION!

YOU CAN HAVE MY JISM WHEN YOU PRY IT OUT OF MY COLD DEAD BALLS!

JERKERS OF THE WORLD UNITE! YOU HAVE NOTHING TO LOSE BUT YOUR CUM!

I HEARD YOU LIKE DEEZ... DEEZ NUTZ!


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Oct 1, 2012)

my current gf and i have a whole friggin library of pictures and videos!


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 1, 2012)

themanwiththeplan said:


> my current gf and i have a whole friggin library of pictures and videos!


Great! Post some where you guys aren't recognizable


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 2, 2012)

guy incognito said:


> I have no video's of my ex, but I think about her often. It's crazy, I didn't like her that much when we were together and would often think of her younger hotter sister to get off even while we were doing it. Now that she is gone I think about her all the time. I'm sure if I moved on to another girl I would have much fonder memories of my current gf too. Crazy how that works. Scumbag brain.


that's exactly what happens to me. i don't want it or care about it, until i can't have it. then i'm a little baby.


----------

